# What shall we do on our meet up (6th September) and which part of the city?



## kalidarkone (Jul 22, 2008)

Tell me....


----------



## wiskey (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm really not fussed as long as it doesnt involve sitting in a pub for hours. 

Bemmy would obv be rather handy, but AC is nice. I didnt know that there was anywhere to sit in Leigh woods but I'm open for new experiences. 

Blaze castle is MILES away but I'll trek if thats what people want . . . we'll leave three days before to arrive on time


----------



## Iam (Jul 22, 2008)

I vote picnic.

I'm also not sitting in a pub all day, so if you pick that, I won't be there.


----------



## JTG (Jul 22, 2008)

Blaise would be brilliant though a bit out of the way for most Bris posters. Snot that far though, just get a number 1 bus from the centre to Henbury Station Road or a 77 from Bemmie to Henbury Crow Lane.

AC is nice but a bit overdone by me.

Victoria Park would be good for any south of the river types too.

The Downs is excellent and has all the space in the world for whatever you want to do.

Will that do for outdoor options?

Completely failed to notice the poll so ignore the above, it's all been suggested! If the 'rough pub in El Dub' option wins I can give you all a tour of my childhood haunts


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 22, 2008)

Would like to come to a Brizzle meet (s'only fair!) but Brighton one clashes this time. 

Have fun lovelies


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

victoria park would be uber handy for me.


----------



## strung out (Jul 22, 2008)

i voted for drinks in stokes croft at the end but didn't vote for a daytime activity as i most likely won't be able to make it.


----------



## xenon (Jul 22, 2008)

Actually if drinks don't transpire, Viccy park is good. I'm vertually in it.


----------



## wiskey (Jul 22, 2008)

the downs are dull imo. like big windy featureless fields. . . thats not to say i'd rather they weren't there, but they are hardly fantastic unless footy or kite flying are your thing. 

Victoria park however is a proper park


----------



## JTG (Jul 22, 2008)

I like the Croft option for afters, especially because it's near my house and there may be dirty wrongness in the area if you like dancing.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 22, 2008)

Iam said:


> I vote picnic.
> 
> I'm also not sitting in a pub all day, so if you pick that, I won't be there.



I think the general consensus seems to be picnic /walk and then pubbage for those who want it ,giving the best of both worlds. Those who dont want to come for a drink after wont  and those who only want to come for a drink will meet up with us later.

Dip in, dip out


----------



## Maggot (Jul 23, 2008)

Good to see that someone with competence is now doing the organising.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Maggot said:


> Good to see that someone with competence is now doing the organising.



why i oughtta!

but yeah, you're right.

i like to plant a seed and let it grow and blossom.


aka i'm shit at the tricky actualy organisey stuff


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 23, 2008)

Maggot said:


> Good to see that someone with competence is now doing the organising.



Ta but I aint organising...its just a poll- there is no organising to be done-the poll sorts that out!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 23, 2008)

Come on you Bristol people...only 8 people have voted so far.

Lil Jen, Sunspots, Gentle Green, HP66, Red3k, Fizzer, Bombscare, Isambard, wiskey. Dervish, zaskar, greenthumb, BlackArab, Iam, Nellyphant, Astral, Big eejet, Jusali, Keypulse, cakes,Yetman, Fractionman, Geri, Butchers, Jografer.... I know there are others.....sorry if I have left anyone out.

I also appreciate those who are not into meeting up outside the boards or who can not make it.


----------



## Iam (Jul 23, 2008)

I've already voted!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 23, 2008)

Iam said:


> I've already voted!



Sorry luv


----------



## deviousmonkey (Jul 23, 2008)

Where's the poll option for same as last time (nice little secluded spot on the downs nr. oposite Bristol Zoo)?


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 23, 2008)

deviousmonkey said:


> Where's the poll option for same as last time (nice little secluded spot on the downs nr. oposite Bristol Zoo)?



That will be the 'other ' option


----------



## Iam (Jul 23, 2008)

deviousmonkey said:


> Where's the poll option for same as last time (nice little secluded spot on the downs, *five mins from my house*)?


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 24, 2008)

AC done to death by me...but i'll go there at a push.

A big NO NO NO to viccy feking park from me to close for comfort...wont go there.

Blaise is lovely...I love it lots... but I suspect the trek up there for most peeps would be an utter nightmare if they were to rely on bristol city public transport.

I'm up for the downs...picnic, portable BBQ...you can park,take yer cycle, most buses go up the hill from the centre (more choice, more chance of actually getting one!)bring toys, music and theres huge bins to dump yer crap. Theres loads of space, toilets close by. 

Theres also excellent views and walks. Also pubs fairly close by for the end of the evening when it gets chilly.

Having put my ten penneth worth in...I have no idea whether I can make the 6th Sept, I think it clashes with another thing I'm supposed to be doing


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 24, 2008)

Don't understand the poll?

Is there a downs option?


----------



## deviousmonkey (Jul 24, 2008)

By the 6th Sept I prob wont be in Clifton, but it does seem to be the easiest for me


----------



## Iam (Jul 24, 2008)

I'll probably be driving, so I don't mind doing some ferrying of the more errr... disabled of us (  ) around. Pickup, set down, death races (which, be warned, we'll lose...), that sort of thing.

I once ran into that BT box that's in the middle of Victoria Park. I was looking over my shoulder at a frisbee and I just ran straight into it. Everyone (and the park was full) laughed at me, as I lay there trying to work out what had happened. So I'd rather not go there again, bad memories.


----------



## doctor_strange (Jul 27, 2008)

I'd like to come to this. I'm new to urban, but it seems a good (if slightly random) way to meet people. 

How many would you expect to turn up, based on previous experience?


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 27, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Don't understand the poll?
> 
> Is there a downs option?



There is an 'other' option. So If thats what you want then vote on that!


How about St Andrews park?


----------



## Iam (Jul 27, 2008)

Now you're outparking me, I don't even know where that one is?

And I was pleased, cos I knew all the options.


----------



## JTG (Jul 27, 2008)

it's in st andrews, duh.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 27, 2008)

doctor_strange said:


> I'd like to come to this. I'm new to urban, but it seems a good (if slightly random) way to meet people.
> 
> How many would you expect to turn up, based on previous experience?




Welcome to Urban and the Bristol and SW forum 

Yeah it is a random way to meet people- but nothing wrong with that! 

In the past I'd say we have had up to about15-20, the last few ones I've been to I thinks its been more like 10, but there is ages to go yet so who knows who might turn up?


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 27, 2008)

Iam said:


> Now you're outparking me, I don't even know where that one is?
> 
> And I was pleased, cos I knew all the options.



Its tucked behind Somerfields on the Gloucester road. Its small but nice and it has an ice cream van  Its also near some nice pubs-Prince of Wales- and Stokescroft.


I will most likely be driving, where ever we go- actually if it is the Downs or St Andrews I would take the little train. (I love that train)


----------



## doctor_strange (Jul 27, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> Welcome to Urban and the Bristol and SW forum
> 
> Yeah it is a random way to meet people- but nothing wrong with that!



Thanks, O Dark One - and yes, random is cool!

I've spent most of this lovely hot sunny day in St Andrews Park and would definitely recommend it. Also the Best Pub In Bristol, The Prince of Wales, nearby at Zetland Junction. What a combination! And I live about 3 seconds walk away.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 27, 2008)

st andrews park sounds like a top idea


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 27, 2008)

Shall I do another poll? or thread even?


----------



## Iam (Jul 27, 2008)

Can you park near there? That would be nice...


----------



## doctor_strange (Jul 27, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> Shall I do another poll? or thread even?



Just put: 

1. St Andrews Park 

or 

2. Some Other Place (for losers).


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 28, 2008)

Iam said:


> Can you park near there? That would be nice...



Yes!


----------



## strung out (Jul 28, 2008)

i'm not coming... i might be recognised


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 28, 2008)

strung_out said:


> i'm not coming... i might be recognised



By whom?


----------



## strung out (Jul 28, 2008)

i can't say


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 28, 2008)

Do you mean not coming To St Andrews park or the urban meet -wherever it is?


----------



## strung out (Jul 28, 2008)

i'll turn up in disguise 

but i may be late...


----------

